# Foods we love to hate. . . .



## JDKhood

Hey All,I thought it would be fun to see what others had on their lists. . . We all have those things we love, but our stomachs tell us NO! This is my list, in no particular order: Beer, Ice Cream, tacos, and Red Sauce. I'm sure these are very common for eveyone else, but I wanted to see what others had on their lists!Thanks,Jay


----------



## rarr

I hear ya on the Ice Cream!Lemon Meringe Pie! mmma BIG fruit salad on am empty stomach (i wish)oh I could go on forever...


----------



## ETownChick

Good and Plenty's ... Twizzlers ... gummy candies ... spicy foods ... popcorn ... chips and salsa


----------



## Kit_Kat

Ceasar Salad DressingOnionsGarlic


----------



## JoanneThomas

Pickled onions, garlic bread, potato and leek soup, fried onions..... (Kit Kat - Ceasar Salad Dressing is ok for me though- if its vegetarian- do you know what is in it that causes your problems...)


----------



## Kit_Kat

No, actually I don't...I might try the vegeterian dressing, because I love ceasar salad...thanks for the tip!


----------



## JoanneThomas

Kit Kat, it just seemed to me that you had a problem with allium like me (onions, leeks, garlic, chives (sometimes aloe vera). Perhaps there is garlic in the dressing you have with Caesar salad....?BTW went to a pub the other day. Ordered a Caesar salad....it came with red onions on the top.....I sent it back....."Did you ask not to have onions" they said "As Caesar salad does not have onions in it I didn't think I needed to" I said. So it came back covered in tomatoes and cucumber.....


----------



## rose82

at least you can eat out







..lucky you..i wont dare step into a restaurant


----------



## JoanneThomas

I do manage to eat out, which is more than most can do on here. However, it is usually such a pain to explain what I can/can't eat it puts me off even bothering.....Even the work canteen manages to "decorate" everything with (usually red) onion to make it look pretty.And they have shut our local supermarket...it's a daily challenge to find something to eat!!!I must get round to making my own lunch....Kit Kat: Let me know how you get on with the Veggie Caesar Salad.....


----------



## shoes

OH MAN YOU LIVE IN LONDON! Everytime I go to England to visit family and eat out I ALWAYS get Fish and Chips. ALthough the chips are sometimes problematic, I find that the meal as a whole is very digestible. And what's more? EVERY pub there has it available.


----------



## shoes

BTW, I am currently collecting a log of the food I intake and the effect on my stomach so that I can identify what makes me tick (seeing as IBS has only recently become an issue of my extreme concern even though i have been suffering for years) my list currently stands at:Anything DairySpicy stuffCarbonated beverages /caffeinei think maybe raw vegetables such as lettuceIs there a list somewhere that has the common items that are bad for most people and things you can do to reduce IBS symptoms?


----------



## JoanneThomas

Hi ShoesI think everyone is different. The trick is to find out if you cut certain things out whether your symptoms will decrease/disappear.A food diary will help with this.Depending on your symptoms people take different things. I take peppermint and magnesium to aid digestion when I don't know what exactly I am eating. This combination however is no good for those with D or GERD. There are lots of pointers avaialble on here to look into.Good luck with the food diary


----------



## ziggystardust00

Food is a pain isn't it!! hehe. I have a list as long as my arm of things I won't eat. For a start I'm veggie and don't eat eggs, then I don't eat any wheat at all (am intolerant), then I don't eat nuts esp. peanuts- used to make me sick now I don't eat them at all, then all spicy stuff- just not worth it!!! Could go on all night cos I'm so fussy about food.Eating out is a nightmare, I hate it so much!!Rant over...lolxx


----------



## Nikki

You can eat fish and chips? That is one of the fattiest, deep fried unhealthy foods around- its fried in oil and coveredin batter! LOL.THe chips are probably the least of your problems.I love curry.


----------



## Nora_F

I have to keep away from beer, more than two pints and I'll be trowing up for a couple of days







I also have to keep away from anything with sugar in it, even fruit... And a burger at a fast foor place? I might as well eat in on the loo cuz that's where I'll end up...


----------



## Sarah Akerman

haha sorry nora that just made me laugh 'might as well eat on the loo' sounds like a plan to me!!


----------



## adp

I can't believe no one has said PIZZA yet. Did someone already mention pizza?


----------



## eh4student

Pizza does it for me, I just had some last night and I am regreting it! For those of you with dairy troubles, have you tried Lactaid (or generic equiv) with the dairy food? I just starting using it and it helps me digest dairy alot better!


----------



## Serenity84

my foods i cant have r coke & anything like that, cappucinos which i love, my mom's tirausum (excuze my spelling) which is heaven







, greasy food, anything with processed cheese i.e. like dairylea that is my triggersyet still go 4 a meal see if anything causes a reaction.


----------



## brwndot

I love but cannot eatIZZA!-alfredo sauce (Olive Garden, I miss thee...)-fried foods (french fries particularly)-ice cream-hamburgers-stuffed mushrooms at my favorite restaurant-cheesecake


----------



## LadyCaet

Steak (Medium Rare) Chicken Nuggets and French Fries (McD's #6) Pop/Soda Chicken/Turkey with gravy Tomatoe Sauce Real Butter/Cream (Milk Fat.. skimmed is fine) Garlic Apparently I can no longer enjoy Fettucine Alfredo. However, it appears I may be getting my steak back.. I ate it on my bday with no ill effects.


----------



## 22443

Oh God, where can I even start?Onion Rings....love them, but even one will get to me.Ice cream...especially chocolate milkshakes. And I can usually get away with cheeseburgers, but it has to be a _really_ good week or else it will make me so sick.So, in other words, no more eating at diners.


----------



## 21315

theres loadz to choose from but these are my top 5 ... fizzy drinks , choclate ( although the odd bar doesent hurt ... that much







) oranges at the mo 2 ,homemade chips and last but not least spicy foods


----------



## Loopy

A great big pizza, with loads of cheese, oh to dream .....


----------



## 18015

Ice creamChocolatesBoth are my big time favorites....sob, cannot eat them now


----------



## 18368

Gave up on meat pretty early on, so I'm a veggie now but here are things that I completely miss:Coffee (double mocha), spicy food (mexican food, oh how I miss thee), eggs, tomatoes (still eat them anyway), onions (oh what I would do for a double double animal style), I don't miss pizza, because I still eat it on occassion but with pesto sauce instead of regular, and I only eat one slice... but yeah that's a short list, I could go on


----------



## 17309

beer and dairy -- two of my favorite things.Shoes: on Heather's website, I think it's ...com, it said that many IBS patients can't eat whole grain bread/cereal/pasta, cruciferous veggies (broccoli, etc), and a lot of other stuff . . .I'd check it out if I were you.Although her advice to eat potatoes and white rice doesn't sound smart to me!


----------



## 23153

Oh where to begin..Soda, Popcorn, Raw Vegetables, Apples, Dairy, Grapes, Whole grain food!!I still drink tons of coffee but i cant imagine that being good for me.


----------



## 19649

Deffinatly ice cream or anything rich and creamy.cheeseMcDonalds (pretty much anything on the menu)Take out pizza (sometimes)PopcornDairy of any kindpearscabbagebroccali (How I miss my little green trees. *sniffle*)I don't know what else right now. And Sorry for any spelling error. It's not my strong point.


----------



## thegirlleastlikely

i probably share a lot of the same as everyone else:any dairyspicy foodanything from mcd's, perkins or dennysoverly sweet foodsodasalsareally the list goes on. my stomach and i really need to talk.


----------



## 13371

wish list:----------lasagna tomato anythingbbq ribs (i think its the sauce)anything with seasoningsmore than 1 microbrewchocolatecoffee!!







can do list:-----------milksour creamice creamwater


----------



## 19649

> quote:Originally posted by eatonj:wish list:----------lasagna tomato anythingbbq ribs (i think its the sauce)anything with seasoningsmore than 1 microbrewchocolatecoffee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can do list:-----------milksour creamice creamwater


Wow, u're kind of lucky that u can eat all that dairy. The other day I had chips and salsa and a pepsi and I had such nasty heartburn. It's so sad cuz that doesn't usually happen and I just love chips and salsa.


----------



## Mercedes .

Wow the cant eat list,... how long have you got lol Mainly all Dairy and products of inc whey powder, lactose etcRiceOatsSugarStrawberriesPearsRaw PeachesOrangesOnions and the onion family inc garlicPreservativesBarleyRed Meat - though ok in very small doses of baconFizzy drinksCould go on,etc etc etc!! Seriously though dont actually miss all the stuff i cant eat - guess two years of not eating it you forget what it tastes like so cant miss it lol


----------



## LadyCaet

> quote:Shoes: on Heather's website, I think it's ...com, it said that many IBS patients can't eat whole grain bread/cereal/pasta, cruciferous veggies (broccoli, etc), and a lot of other stuff . . .I'd check it out if I were you.Although her advice to eat potatoes and white rice doesn't sound smart to me!


 THat doesn't make sense if you are IBS-D. Potatoes and White Rice are full of starch, and they don't make me sick.. however, you do need fibre, ltos and lots of fibre, and you find that in whole grain foods and broccoli. In fact whole grain bread, and broccoli are two of my "good foods", as are bananas and kiwis which both have tons of fibre in them.


----------



## 14285

This is actually a really good idea. For me the only trigger foods that I know of are eggs, broccoli (which I love), and black olives. Food in general gives me D, but these things give me really bad D. I also can't eat fast food or I will regret it later. It seems that no matter what I get at a fast food restaurant it causes me to have violent D. I used to have bad cravings for McDonald's food (mmm...big mac), but after watching that movie "Supersize Me" I was disgusted enough not to really want to eat that stuff any more if I can help it. I don't tend to have a problem with food from sit-down type restaurants as long as I stay away from the fried stuff.


----------



## Nikki

Fibre is very good for you, but soluable fibre is the best type of fibre, thus broccoli is prob not the best thing for D.


----------



## 21880

Right now: ANY food.


----------



## 21517

I have a problem with any foods that taste good. With the exception of dull, boring food, it all makes me hurt.


----------



## 23705

soretummy, I hear that. I can't have dairy, soya (so not even fake milk), anything with colourants, anything with seeds, onion, bran (no shreddies or wholemeal bread), anything carbonated and oily things in general. The list keeps growing with time.


----------



## 23682

I'm weird...I eat mostly fried stuff I don't get sick from it.Rich sauces kill me. When I go to catered events like weddings, I love chicken francais(sp?)the last 2-3 times I have gotten deathly ill with D.I have dairy probs and Lactaid usually helps those few times I dont think I had any so that might be why I got sick.Garlic is ok for me except Garlic bagels kill meGrapefruitOrangesMountain Dew in Slurpee form or soda formSoda-occasionally I can get away with having a glass but not on a regular basisbutter on a baked potato or corn=gas pain


----------



## Screamer

Sigh, I too have a long list and they are ALL my favourites (well except little green trees, I do fine with them for some reason). Okay my list as follows:Chocolate-I mean anything with chocolate including cocoa (sigh, carob just isn't the same somehow, I do however frequently indulge in my chockie then cry over the consequences). CheeseTunaAlcohol (well not a fave but can't even handle a sip which is a bit depressing sometimes).Too much whole wheatOatsToo many coffee's (seem to be okay with one only)Yeast (do you know how many things contain yeast!!!What I'd do for a piece of bread!)Ummm too much sugary stuffFizzy drinksSteak (can handle schnitzel however etc)Any sort of artificial sugar (even the tiniest amount)SoyAnd that's about it I think for nowI am however extremely grateful for:broccolidairy (no effect what so ever)Most vegesThat I can handle a single coffeeChicken even the dark meat, just love the stuffWheat (after being GF for quite a while I am happy that it's not the wheat that's the problem)Okay that's it. Interesting thread, I've loved reading all the responses.


----------



## 16507

Chocolate, cruciferous veggies, sugar, artifical sugar, coffee...in other words, all the good stuff.


----------



## 22165

All I have to say is Wow, and agree with Ooni, everything. However, I find that if I only eat one slice of pizza, or one bite of chocolate I will be ok. That darn will power though, gets me everytime. By the way I am new and am so encouraged that there are others who can't eat either.


----------



## 22144

Can't do buffalo wings anymore







Can't eat pizza...Can't have any alcohol...Can't have soda/pop...Can't have anything with onions, green peppers...I can't think of foods I like though. Most kill me.


----------



## 16485

Almost completed a list of no'sTomato (in any form)Whole grain anythingNo more than 2 cups of coffeeTwinnings tea (don't know why)CrabGoats cheesePineapplestrawberrieskiwiBananasRaspberryPeachesNectarinePlumsIn fact probably all fruitPork On the Ok listDairy as long as it comes from a cowSmall amounts of alcohol (although tolerance is getting lower)Chocolate







Small amounts of red meatBroccolli and cabbage (thank the lord!!)Potatoes OK RicePasta (just isn't the same without copious amounts of tomato sauce)Weird how we are all different


----------



## 17417

HeyI notice that anything with tomatos in it will make me almost instantly sick. So that rules out pizza, salsa, ketchup, most pastas, etc...Good thing for me because I find tomatos disgusting...although this fear of tomatos could be a result of young expriences with D before I knew I had IBS.Popcorn is also terrible.


----------



## 19492

EBW- I'd love to hear more about the problem with allium. I havent really tested to see which foods I can eat or not but I have huge issues with onions, leeks etc as well as spicy foods and coffee.Everything else, I'm just about ok with unless its really rich. Please tell me more- how can I help it? I'd be most gratefulSaz


----------



## 21418

I really, really can relate to a lot of you. For me... let's see, things that I LOVE but can not eat... number one is *popcorn*







, not even a hand full... I'm doubled over in the worst pain a human can experience. Pasta even whole wheat... I can tolerate half cup at the mostPizza... only one slice and that's thin whole wheat crustMcDee's... haven't had it since I was told what I have... use to have it at least once a month... now going on two years with out having anything from there.... oh to have a Big Mac...mmmmmm







white bread and limited whole wheat breadfruits and veggies make me bloated BUT still eat them b/c it's healthychips... sighsausage, lunch/ process meatneed to eat small potions meals or anything I eat in excess hurts too much that's the shoet list... long list would take eons to type out...COOKIES....


----------



## 18204

Hi All,At least those still around (I see this is an old thread).I have had IBS-D for 20 years, I had urgent, explosive D every single morning with probably 5 to 8 BM's each morning and it didn't mater what I ate. So, I just ate what ever I wanted.Looking through this list of bad foods I see just about everything I eat on a regular basis, except for a few things that I just don't like (brocolli - yuck).As some of you may know, I am listening to Mike's tapes and I am now on day 51. I now have 1 BM every morning with no urgency and my stool has gone from loose/watery to firm.Sorry angst, but Tuesday night I had buffalo wings and cold beer at a local bar with some friends. I must say that wed morning my stool was not as firm as it had been, but it was not D. I would also like to Apologize to everyone who has written off Mcd's, I am heading there in a few minutes for a Big Mac for lunch.Robby


----------



## 17351

I completely understand. I can only choke down so much oatmeal, bananas, white bread and rice before I'm dying for a bag of Cheetos or a good piece of chocolate. Luna bars (Key lime pie and lemonburst) have been a really good food for me. Full of protein and no dairy or wheat products but taste good. Handy on the go. Best of luck.


----------



## 21844

I'm currently on a lactose (milk) free diet which means i cant have cheese chocolate cream etc. and pretty much everything i used to like i've been on it for over a month now and it doesn't seem to have made any differance, i'm still having really bad stomach pains and occasional diahorrea.


----------



## 19006

Wow, so many foods that people can't have, although there are obviuosly some that come up again and again...My worst ones are: anything with caffeine (I miss chocolate & real coffee







)fizzy poppopcornanything in the least spicyfriesmost nutsgrapefruitI don't have a problem with most veggies though or dairy for which I am thankful (well as long as I don't have too much...)


----------



## Bluelake

Hi lhj385 - there are some REALLY good chocolates that I found in the last year at Whole Foods made by Tropical Source...they even make chocolate chips so you can cook with them. They are all dairy free and gluten free, and actually taste good! Hopefully you can tolerate a small amount like I can of them.I don't know if you have Whole Foods by you, but they make a vegan chocolate mousse that is pretty rich - so I limit myself to one or two spoonfuls for dessert and I don't have a reaction.


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome nora


----------



## 17176

sorry meant to say hi and welcome to the new members







apologies


----------



## Bluelake

SAZ - you should check out www....com and there is a complete list of "trigger foods" that might be helpful. I have pretty much nailed what I can/can't eat after a few years and found this site helpful (and teh books you can purchase from it too with recipies).


----------



## 19856

Hot Carmel Sundaes, any kind of chocolate...UGH


----------



## 19856

Red meat of any kind... is a big no no too!!!


----------



## sancha

anything spicecy makes me kind of sick so that means nono for taco bell , salsa and jalapino


----------



## 16272

My list is: any fizzy drinks, spicy food, alcohol, lasagne. These the main ones i can remember.


----------



## 15395

Right now i can only tolerate rice, potato white bread & pears.. and a tiny bit of plain chicken. And green tea...







So my list of food i LOVE but can't have is:Red Meat (definately out!)all dairy (which is disastrous, was such a dairy girl)Lollies /Candy (for you american's!)ChocolatePork (couldn't do that before IBS Dx).... just to name a few!But i'm only new to this... only had symptoms for 4 months, so i'm still learning. I'm waiting to see an allergy clinic for testing and an elimination diet under med. guidance. But thats still 2 months away


----------



## 14255

I haven't been able to eat red meat in about 3 years. A roast beef sandwich is about as far as I can get and even then I still become ill sometimes.Fruit juice...especially apple juice is also a huge no-no! Fried foods, depending on what they've been fried in. Every once in a while scrambled eggs will get to me


----------



## 20307

ice cream.too much food at once.my stomach hurts pretty much all the time so it's hard to tell if something triggers it, lol


----------



## 15387

mine are:*pasta*takeaway







*tacos*mince*microwave dinnersmostly anything thats processed i cant eat which sux


----------



## 14448

Yeah, I have a problem with processed stuff too, which is really annoying when ur busy and don't want to cook. Pizza comes top of my list, followed by:cheeseice-creamgrapesKFCcornflakesSainsburys soft cookies from bakeryanything with pastry...etc etc...The only things I can really eat safely are lean protein like chicken, nuts, soya, non-cruciferous veg and a limited amount of bread. And sometimes even that doesn't work!


----------



## 19482

ice creamfrench fries







..but not the mac or burger kingpizzaorange,mango juicered teameatany spicy foodsome brands of cheesesome chocolates----------good food for me : cup cakes,cheese pastry,mint+limon juice,chicken,


----------



## Lumanog

I used to love bread but it made my ibs worse. Almost all foods at birthday parties and ocassions makes my ibs worse like cakes, ice creams, pizza, pasta, softdrinks, beers, alcohols and many more. The only food that is somehow safe for me is rice + pork or chicken and fish. Yes!! seafoods doesnt make my ibs worse.


----------



## 15341

I literally live on biscuits and the occasional crisps (potato chips) i cant eat anything else, no wonder i am so damned thin before all this started i loved my food, i do like food now but i know i cant touch it. God only knows what i would give for a chicken fried rice with chips and prawn crackers i would so LOVE to be able to eat that and not have ANY problems like i used to, in fact to be able to eat a cooked meal of any kind again would be nice


----------



## Kiss-Me-Deadly

I've just seen someone with the same no go food as me, Cheese! Anyway, no go foods for me areCheeseSpicy foodmacaroni cheeselasagnecoke (has too much sugar and makes me dehydrated with kills my stomach)Fatty foodsburgersEven though I can't tolerate cheese I rebelled against it and had some pizza...and i was ok!!!







So I think pizza is ok for me as long as i don't have too much. I was very happy.


----------



## facethemusic

I have had to completely stop eating red meat. The sad thing is that everyone forgets it, even people who know about the IBS. I go over to my aunt's for meals and she'll say, "Oh, we're having hamburgers, don't you like hamburgers?" and I have to remind her that I haven't eaten beef at all in the last two years. Also, coffee. Giving up beef isn't so hard for me as I was never that attached to it in the first place, but i can't fully kick my coffee habit.


----------



## Yukie

For me it's beef, sea food and chocolate. I can't even finish my meal without having D. God I love chocolate


----------



## Liv1415

It's so weird how we're all so similar, yet so different!I LOVE but can't eat:Too much coffee, anything more than one espresso a day gives me crampsToo much cheese (little bits here and there are ok for me....I've learned it's the casien/casienate protein that upsets me in dairy!)Processed meatsMost dairy, although organic stuff is much easier on meCakes and doughy treats (cinnamon rolls KILL me)Too much sugar and fake sugars (splenda, etc.)BeerToo much fizzy drinks, can tolerate one glassToo much fiber (I only eat souble fiber...yay for heather's tummy care acacia fiber!)Grainy breads/stuff kill mePizza, although one slice seems to me OK sometimesLasagna is a big no-noI'm considering doing a yeast diet, so we'll see if that helps!


----------



## Cb-ibsa

a couple things... Jambayla, md limewire, VERNORS! And eggs.


----------



## Kelthink

Anything with yeast in it.







So that's...no bread. I'd love some crusty french bread with lightly salted butter. WAAAAGH


----------



## crazyibs729

I have yet to single out any food that irritates me. I have found no consistencies at all. I have been eating generally poor for a while though. (Fast food and candy) You can blame working the night shift for that


----------



## SAM624443

I'm new to this as I've been trying to find some answers as to why I'm always feeling so bloated with lots of painful gas. I'm going to assume I'm IBS-C because for over 15 years now, if I don't drink my cup of 'Dieter's Drink Green Tea', I WILL NOT have a bm - I used to go 10+ days without - talk about pain! I logged in to this site this morning specifically to see what trigger foods there are for people with IBS and I think I'm even more confused now but at the same time, am just realizing that as others have said - everyone is different. Dairy bothers some, but not all. I had been finding that sugar would instantly cause gas and bloating - I'd eat nothing all day and then stupidly eat one small piece of red & white peppermint candy and instantly I'd feel horrible. So, I guess it's just going to be a process of elimination (no pun intented). Thank you all for all of your responses - I've read everyone of them - often thinking 'oh PLEASE don't let red meat / chocolate / etc...' be on MY trigger list!BTW - I LOVE a good crunchy apple but they would kill my stomach within minutes of eating them - a friend told me 'peel it first - the skin with all the pectin is also very hard for your stomach to digest' and, I haven't had a problem since!


----------



## soretum

For those who love pizza try using rice mountain bread as a base. All you do is get four pieces and layer them onto each other, putting a little water in between so they stick. I then put chicken breast (cooked), tomato paste, sweet potato (sliced really thin), zuchini, chopped tomato, mushroom, oregano and light cheese on top and chuck it in the oven for 15mins. Find i dont have any probs with this as long as i dont use too much cheese. And it's better than normal pizza


----------



## scoresagain

PIZZA...especially pepperoni, which gives me the most horrific diarrhoea, but i absolutly adore it!oh and peas.


----------



## mn_maggie

My list is about a mile long, but here are the top offenders:Ice CreamCheese (how I miss thee)BurgersFried FoodsRanch DressingPretty much anything with dairy in itAnything Spicy


----------



## BytownBassist

A lot of the lines seem to blur for me lately but I know of a few foods I can't touch.I can't eat roast beef or ham but I can often eat steak and pork chops but I cut off the fat.I used to not be able to eat sugar in the morning but now it's just a matter of how much sugar have during the day.Pancakes are really bad for me but I eat them on occassion anyway :\I haven't really had any issues with vegetables or fruits, most seem to agree with me.I've never drinken coffea and probably never will so I don't have to worry about that. I drink white and green tea and usually don't have any problems. I also drink a lot of loose leaf peppermint tea.Really greasy pizza like Pizza Hut is really bad, I remember reacting to Pizza Hut years before I even knew I had IBS.I don't eat most fast food anymore especielly burgers and fried chicken. I do eat Subway and Ultimate Pita occasionally. I will also eat the occasional chinese food and regret it later. Odly I could eat the burgers in my school caffeteria with little to no effect, mind you they migth not be real meat :\Kraft Dinner/Chef Boy'r'dee/Mr. Noodle are all really deliscious yet so bad.I don't eat hamburger that often anymore, i just use ground turkey for spagetti and such.Soda is soo good yet soo bad.Sometimes I'll react to a certain company's version of a food I like. Pound cake doesnt really affect me but I had one from this store and everytime it made me gasy and my stomach would feel exhausted.


----------



## SneakerPimp

Lessee here.Diet Pepsi (any carbonated beverages)Ice creamChocolate milkPoutineORANGE JUICE. I miss it so much.Score's chicken cesar wrap.Greasy pizzaCarrotsTim Horton's french vanilla cappucino and iced cappucino. ESPECIALLY the iced capp.


----------

